# Is Dr Elsey's Kitten Attract Litter Safe for Kittens?



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

We're preparing to bring home a new kitten at some point in the next month and I've read that clumping litters might be unsafe for little kittens because they could either eat it intentionally, or end up swallowing a bunch of it if it gets stuck to their fur. Naturally, I want to keep my little kitty as safe as possible. I've seen Dr Elsey's Kitten Attract litter for sale on assorted websites, and it seems to have very good reviews. My question though, is it safe for kittens? It says it's clumping litter, isn't that what can cause problems for kittens? Any advice here (either on Kitten Attract or other kinds of litter that would be good for kittens) would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Clumping litter for young/small kittens isn't recommended for the reasons you stated...
A soft non-clumping, unscented, as dust free as possible litter, Imo, is the way to go.
Depending on the size of the litter box you get, you could put a 'step' of some sort right by it so kitty can get in...
Or start with a shallow pan with litter in it...kittens have short little legs!!
Hopefully others will chime in!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not sure about the Dr. Elsey's kitten attract litter...
Usually its very young kittens that will play with or eat litter, once they get older, you don't have to worry as much!
Again, I hope someone who's used this, can give you some idea!


----------



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input, 10cats! Kitten Attract Litter has 30 some odd reviews on Amazon and none of them mention kittens getting sick from it. I'm such a worrywart though and would never forgive myself if my little fluff ball got sick from swallowing cat litter! Our kitten will probably be 8 weeks old. Our local rescue told me they liked me so much that they put me at the very top of their list of kitten adopters and will let me know as soon as a kitten is available  Want to have everything all ready for him/her!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It's wonderful to see you getting prepared ahead of time!!
If you use the Search feature on the forum, you can find all kinds of stuff! From foods to toys to cat furniture recommendations, litter boxes, etc!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

We tried this litter with our 12 week old bengal, Luna, and I HATE it...it is going to be donated to the shelter. We were concerned she hadn't used the litter box for 12 hours after arrival (using those huge pine bedding pellets supplied from the breeder), so we put down a thin layer of Kitten Attract in a box beside it. She took right to it. This afternoon, the poor little thing had it stuck to her paws, in between her back toes, and her tummy this afternoon. It was really HARD to get it off, especially with her wiggling. TBH, part of the problem could be that she likes to smack the water in her water bowl so she may have been a bit wet....but she has big feet and I did notice that her back paws got wet while she was peeing (she has no "don't watch me in the litter box problems"). So...one bag of Kitten Attract being donated to the shelter!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
You can get the Dr. Elsey's kitten attractant in a "shaker"? Container, that you could add to regular non-clumping litter...
So Luna does develop good litter habits!
Check on Amazon...
Most vets carry it too...
Maybe someone has the exact description of it! 
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

She hasn't gone outside her boxes (yet)...I took out the KA litter and she has been using the pellets. DH complained she didn't like it, so I brought in a box with pine litter (like sawdust almost). She scratched that our of the box, then jumped in the pellet one, gave him a "you're a liar look" and promptly squatted! So hopefully I don't need to do that clumping stuff that was sticking to her....


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

So that was a big fat JINX myself. No sooner do I post that then DH decides she needs to go downstairs for a few minutes. I say...no litterbox, take the small one. He doesn't think she needs it. Yup...you guessed it....not 1 minute downstairs and this horrible scent wafts out of the family room. Luna had her first bowel movement....in the corner on the hardwood floor. So....PFFFT @ DH.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, so sorry, Mochas Mommy! DH obviously has zero feline mojo! Lol. Wonder if your hardwood floor smells anything like feline pine? Or is it the faint scent of wood that made her go? Either case, it's still _way_ better than a rug or carpet that kitties normally end up doing it on if _not_ in the box!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Carrie! I would have handed "DH" the appropriate tools for clean up and said, there you go!! 
Sharon


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

When we got our kitten @ 12 weeks, he had been using feline pine at the breeders, so we stuck with it. I hated that stuff, so bought a bag of kitten attract since we use the ultra dr elsey's for our other cat. He actually preferred the KA when he had the choice so we got rid of the pine. 

I would find out what the shelter uses and stick to something similar at first.

He never ate the KA, but like someone else said, it did stick to his paws at times and required several paw soaks to remove it.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

The breeder used these pine pellets that are half the size of her paws. She has a box of those but only pees in there. I put the KA in a separate box just in case. She was actually using both, but I did not like the amount KA of sticking to her. She now has the pine pellet box. AND the pine shavings box in her room.....both have a light sprinkle of KA on them. She didn't touch the shaving one last night. 

I could have gotten DH to clean but then I would have had a bigger mess to clean....I was tired and wanted to get to bed.....he owes me a couple good litter box cleanings


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

